# Stromwandler erden



## Heinz (4 März 2008)

Hallo Hardwareexperten,
ein Hersteller von Stromwandlern (400V) hat gesagt, das der Wandler sekundärseitig nicht geerdert werden muss.

Ich habe mal gelernt, dass ein Stromwandler geerdert werden muss, die *vde*  läßt grüßen und um den Stromkreis Potenzialmäßig aufs Erdpotenzial zu bringen, damit keine zu hohen Berührungsspannung auftreten können. 

Hat sich dort etwas geändert, bzw. warum ist eine Erdung nicht erforderlich?


----------



## Dagobert (4 März 2008)

Hallo Heinz,

ich habe es ebenso gelernt und mir ist nichts anderes bekannt.
Ist allerdings schon eine Weile her, als ich mich mit dieser
Problematik aktuell beschäftigt habe.

Werde mich aber versuchen schlau zu machen:-D

Gruß ans Forum


----------



## PeterEF (4 März 2008)

Ich habe gelernt:
Erdung sekundärseitig nicht notwendig, wenn Betriebsspannung <1kV
notwendig bei Betriebsspannung >=1kV 

(Weil ich damit nicht soviel zu tun habe: bitte nicht auf den Wert festnageln, könnte auch 3kV sein ).

Exaktes steht auf jeden Fall im Abschnitt Messwandler der DIN VDE 100, im Zweifelsfall sollte aber der Hersteller schon wissen, wie sein Gerät zu betreiben ist.......


----------



## captainchaos666 (17 März 2008)

Hallo hatte mal das gleiche Problem,
nach DIN VDE 0100-557 Errichtung von Nierderspannungsanlagen, Abschnitt 557: Hilfsstromkreise

Beim Anschluss von Messeinrichtungen über Stromwandler an den Hauptstromkreis sind folgendeAnforderungen zu berücksichtigen:
- Sekundärstromkreise von Stromwandlern in Niederspannungsanlagen dürfen nicht geerdet werden, es sei denn, dass die Messaufgaben nur durch eine Verbindung mit Erde erfüllt werden kann.

Gruß Alex


----------

